# New Jet 22" scroll saw



## martinka (27 May 2016)

I wonder how much that will be by the time, and if, it makes it to the UK?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01iAi4hg5Og


----------



## Claymore (27 May 2016)

Looks a lovely bit of kit and if it had been 32" I might have been tempted but I love my Axi but I could do with more room for the big stuff I will be making. I had wondered if there is a bench top bandsaw that will take very narrow 3mm blades but have build quality like a Hegner or other high end saws? it would certainly speed some of my tasks up (at the moment I have my big Axminster bandsaw which is great for most stuff but smallest blade it will use is 6mm which isn't too good for tight turns)
Oh well suppose were never 100% satisfied with our kit? lol
Cheers and thanks for posting
Brian


----------



## marcros (27 May 2016)

you can probably modify the blade guards on most bandsaws to take a 1/8" blade- particularly if it uses cool blocks rather than bearings.


----------



## NazNomad (27 May 2016)

The Jet takes 3mm blades ... http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jwbs-9-b ... saw-510421


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (27 May 2016)

Interesting concept. I'm not sure about the Hegner style bottom clamp. But as an EX21 owner I wonder if that cam roller top clamp could be retro fitted to existing Excalibur scroll saws?


----------



## CHJ (27 May 2016)

Claymore":168tnurr said:


> .....I have my big Axminster bandsaw which is great for most stuff but smallest blade it will use is 6mm which isn't too good for tight turns)



Sorry to OP for going off-topic, Claymore can you not fit a grooved rear support bearing to locate and support a narrower blade.

I made up some for a friend by turning a push fit grooved tyre to fit over the regular rear bearings.


----------



## AES (27 May 2016)

Interesting. Looks very much like the Excali in a lot of ways.

Ardenwoodcraft, I had exactly the same thought about the top clamp!

Wonder when it comes to Europe and how much it'll cost?

AES


----------



## Droogs (27 May 2016)

a hell of a lot more than in the states


----------



## AES (29 May 2016)

That's what I guessed too Droogs. But just as a matter of interest I followed up a couple of links to Jet in the USA. There it said that the price is "about USD 900" without stand and "about USD 1,000" with stand. Then it went on to say "roughly the same price as an Excalibur 21". If so, then the Excali is quite a bit cheaper this side of the pond, so MAYBE the Jet would be too. ????

It was also said that the above jet prices include a foot switch as standard.

NOT that I'm at all interested really, or in the market for a new scroll saw you understand! :roll:

AES


----------



## Chippygeoff (29 May 2016)

I had an article sent to me by Steve Good about the new Jet scrollsaw and he reckons they will be around $1000 in the states so it looks as if the price will be comparable to a decent Hegner. I like the saw a lot, very similar to the excalibur but a much better saw looking at the many features on it. I am tempted but will wait until I can see one in the flesh and maybe have a go.


----------



## Droogs (30 May 2016)

AES how will Swiss import duties hit you regards upping the price. I allways remember things being very expensive if they weren't available at a Swiss vendor


----------



## AES (30 May 2016)

Droogs, when I bought my Excali in Germany and imported it into Switzerland I was pleased with how low the import duty was. I can't remember off hand (I could look it up if you really want to know) but it was about 5 or 6% I seem to remember.

I don't even remember how much I paid in total, but again can look it up if you want to know - I just remember it was quite a bit cheaper than buying it from my local dealer.

Of course it's actually a quite complicated calculation - you first knock off the VAT from the retail price (in Germany 19%; in the UK 20% now I think?); add on the cost of Swiss import duty (as above); then also add on the Swiss VAT (7.9%). Then also add the cost of shipping (which didn't apply in my Excali case 'cos I went to Germany to pick it up). But I THINK I'm right in saying that if you in UK buy from another EU country then the bit above about removing and replacing VAT doesn't apply.

And just to make matters "easier" (!) you have to add in exchange rate differences (Euro to Swiss Franc in this case; or of course £ to Euro if it's your calculation).

As above, it DID work out cheaper than if I had bought it in Switzerland through the local dealer, but, as above, it's a complicated calculation which due to exchange rate fluctuations needs to be done at the time you're doing the buying, not "months" in advance.

I'd also add that for me anyway, it's not worth all the hassle of importing if I'm buying just "a few quids worth" of stuff. The only time I buy from overseas is A) if it's expensive stuff (say, at least 500 quid), or B) if it's not available here (e.g. Kreg).

In general terms though, you're dead right, just about everything you buy here (e.g. foodstuffs, toiletries, medicines, just about every day-to-day item, is much dearer here than it is in neighbouring countries - and I AM talking about exactly the same product/brand/ packet size BTW). But to a large extent, that's not due to import duty - nor to our non-membership of the EU (but I'm NOT going there)!

HTH

AES


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (30 May 2016)

it would be interesting to see if Axminster decide to sell it here in the UK alongside their Axi / Excalibur clone scroll saws they have just started offering this year.

A good comparison on price is usually to swap the dollar sign for a pound sign and add VAT. I imagine the UK price, (if it comes here), won't be far short of that, a bit more probably.


----------

